# C programs in Fedora.



## IronCruz (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello. I've installed Fedora 13 with Windows 7 Host on VM Virtual Box. When i try to compile c/c++,lex and yacc programs, it shows "CommandNot found Error". So what should i do so that i can compile and run those programs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2012)

Why Fedora 13..?? I guess it's EOL [End of Life] and not supported anymore by Fedora (Not sure)

To compile C / C++ programs you need, GCC.

Do...
su -c 'yum install gcc'
su -c 'yum install gcc-g++'

If f13 is EOL you'll nothing will get downloaded and installed. In that case you need .rpm packages of the above or the source so you can compile it.

So if possible upgrade to the latest f16.


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 14, 2012)

ok ok. Thanx


----------



## zaheeruddin20 (May 31, 2012)

I have installed fedora 16 on vmware
after I execute the given command ie. "su -c 'yum install gcc'"
I get the message "password:"
which password would it be i tried entering the admin password, but doesn't work.


----------

